# Questions - S. Litchfield/Pawleys Island



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

Renting a house on S. Litchfield next week, 18th-22nd. Plan is to fish N. Causeway early morning and the surf in front of the house the rest of the day. 

Avid fisherman, mainly Lake Murray, Broad River, and rivers and streams in NC for trout. Love inshore fishing, but 90% of that has been from a boat, with other peoples gear.

I have a 7'6 Medium...Fast Action...St. Croix Mojo Inshore with a Penn Clash 4000 and a cheap $60 Penn Pursuit ll 6000 on a 8' Med/Heavy rod on the way from Amazon. I assume the surf combo will get me through 4 days of fishing??

Hoping to catch Flounder/Trout/Redfish from the Causeway. Anything that will bite from the surf. My experience surf fishing consists of catching whiting and shark from the surf in Hilton Head years ago (gave it up bc never caught anything worth a...).

Have a 6' cast net that I plan on catching bait with. 

What do I need to buy for fishing the causeway and surf (rigs, hooks, line, etc.) and where should I buy it from? Planned on buying everything from Perry's, but with the recent tragedy, didn't think they would be back open.

Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Perry's appeared to be open last weekend. Rig carolina with mullet or shrimp and chunk & wind.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

I would think there would be some pretty good action in the surf right now. Don't overlook using sand fleas. I had a really good day a few years back this very week in the surf at Litchfield, pomps, large whiting and slot reds.


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

Scooter2001 said:


> I would think there would be some pretty good action in the surf right now. Don't overlook using sand fleas. I had a really good day a few years back this very week in the surf at Litchfield, pomps, large whiting and slot reds.


Thank you!


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

hopm said:


> Perry's appeared to be open last weekend. Rig carolina with mullet or shrimp and chunk & wind.


Thanks!


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

Went with 20lb white/translucent Spider Wire on the Penn 4000...20lb Seaguar Fluoro leader.

Suggestions on what # braid for the Penn 6000 in the surf? It takes 450 yards of 30#, don't really want to buy 500 yards of line to spool the reel with.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

ben29212 said:


> Went with 20lb white/translucent Spider Wire on the Penn 4000...20lb Seaguar Fluoro leader.
> 
> Suggestions on what # braid for the Penn 6000 in the surf? It takes 450 yards of 30#, don't really want to buy 500 yards of line to spool the reel with.


You will wish you had it when something big goes for a run up the beach


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

ben29212 said:


> Went with 20lb white/translucent Spider Wire on the Penn 4000...20lb Seaguar Fluoro leader.
> 
> Suggestions on what # braid for the Penn 6000 in the surf? It takes 450 yards of 30#, don't really want to buy 500 yards of line to spool the reel with.


Put 150 yards of 30# mono on your reel first, then use an appropriate knot to add 200-250 yards of braid.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Have been fishing the surf at N and S Litchfield regularly since Labor Day and it has fallen off considerably this month. The water temp in noticeably cooler, blues are mostly the pesky little ones now tho we have caught some decent whiting and the occasional slot red. Have not fished the causeways but there is usually a heard of guys there when I pass. Maybe it will turn on again soon but for my money I'd focus on other options.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What speckalicious said. I've been fishing the last two weeks and the surf fishing has been the worst in the last 10-12 years. I've fished this area since the late '70s and haven't seen temps in the mid 80s WITH NE winds. In two weeks I've seen two slot reds and a couple big blues. Friends fished the surf near the jetty the past couple days and had one whiting for the cooler. Lots of dink blues(bait)and pinfish. Good news is the last two days black drum are showing along with a few spots. Inlet flounder,reds, and blues.


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

ChefRobb said:


> ben29212 said:
> 
> 
> > Went with 20lb white/translucent Spider Wire on the Penn 4000...20lb Seaguar Fluoro leader.
> ...


Will do, thanks!


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

speckalicious said:


> Have been fishing the surf at N and S Litchfield regularly since Labor Day and it has fallen off considerably this month. The water temp in noticeably cooler, blues are mostly the pesky little ones now tho we have caught some decent whiting and the occasional slot red. Have not fished the causeways but there is usually a heard of guys there when I pass. Maybe it will turn on again soon but for my money I'd focus on other options.


Thanks for the info. Is the causeway packed at sunrise during the week?


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

flathead said:


> What speckalicious said. I've been fishing the last two weeks and the surf fishing has been the worst in the last 10-12 years. I've fished this area since the late '70s and haven't seen temps in the mid 80s WITH NE winds. In two weeks I've seen two slot reds and a couple big blues. Friends fished the surf near the jetty the past couple days and had one whiting for the cooler. Lots of dink blues(bait)and pinfish. Good news is the last two days black drum are showing along with a few spots. Inlet flounder,reds, and blues.


Thanks for the info. Temps are supposed to drop into the mid to low 70's on Monday with lows in the upper 50's lower 60's. Could this turn the fish on? I thought I read something about the first little cold front in October would bring the bull reds to the surf. Could've dreamed that, I guess.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Could've dreamed that, I guess.


Right wind.............right water temps............right time of year...........not a dream...


----------



## ben29212 (Apr 17, 2011)

flathead said:


> Right wind.............right water temps............right time of year...........not a dream...


http://giphy.com/gifs/yes-creepy-jack-nicholson-iSKFtpF2HzneE


----------

